# VIP 211 Question (Dishes needed?)



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

I am trying to upgrade from a 811 to a VIP 211. I live in Northern New Jersey and would receive NYC HD locals. I currently have 2 dish set up. Dish 500 pointed at 110/119 and a second dish pointed at 61.5. I want just to plain receiver swap for the 811. The csr I spoke to advised me that I need to upgrade to a dish 1000 (I live in the north east ) I have read these forums closely and I believe that all National HD is mirrored on 61.5 (other than the stuff on the main satellies) The csr told me that is not true and that a VIP 21 would not pick up all national hd without a dish 1000. I feel my current satellite setup would work just fine. Could someon please enlighten me if I am incorrect. (moderator if this is in the wrong forum please feel free to move to correct forum)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not specifically a 211 issue, but fine here, IMHO.

The CSR is bonkers. You can receive all the HD you need from 61.5 and a Dish 500. In fact, you NEED 61.5° to get NY HD locals. Call back and get a better informed CSR.


----------



## gintzj (Jan 4, 2007)

PROGRAMS ON 61.5 now are on 129

1000 dish covers all three satelilltes


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gintzj said:


> PROGRAMS ON 61.5 now are on 129
> 
> 1000 dish covers all three satelilltes


Yet 129° does not cover northern New Jersey and NYC HD Locals are NOT on 129°. For what he wants juan ellitinez needs a 61.5° dish.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks for the Help!! Everything works fine!!!


----------



## Bearbacker (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a similar question. I also want to upgrade from the 811 to the ViP211. I live in Houston, Texas and currently have a Dish 500 that points to 110 and 119. I have a second dish that at one time pointed to 148 (I think), but a windstorm knocked it out of whack and because there aren't any channels on that satellite that I watch, I've never taken the time to fix it. 

For some reason I have in my mind that I can't point to 61.5 from where I live. If I'm wrong about that, it looks like I'll be OK if I point my second dish there, correct? If I'm right, though, it appears from other responses on this thread that I need to point the second dish to 129. Is there any reason I can't do that with my Dish 500, or do I need to get the Dish 1000?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You should be able to point it at either 129 or 61.5° -- your choice!


----------



## Bearbacker (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Since Houston's HD locals are on 110°, it doesn't matter which of the other 2 satellites you point to for the rest of the national HD channels.


----------



## Britown (May 11, 2007)

James Long said:


> Not specifically a 211 issue, but fine here, IMHO.
> 
> The CSR is bonkers. You can receive all the HD you need from 61.5 and a Dish 500. In fact, you NEED 61.5° to get NY HD locals. Call back and get a better informed CSR.


OK, my question takes this one step further. I have an 811, 301 & 4700 and would like to add a ViP211. I initially wanted to include Dish HD programming, so I added a Dish 300 to the Dish 500 and used an SW64 switch to provide connectivity for the three dual LNBFs and the three receivers. Since I have one coax connector left I should be able to use it for the ViP211. My questions are:

1) Will this configuration be supported? Based upon the answer above it doesn't appear that I need the Dish 1000 as the CSR mentioned, but want to make sure it will work with my legacy configuration.
2) I'm currently getting my local HD source from the OTA antenna but may eventually go with Dish HD programing. Would I still be able to use the Dish 300 aimed towards that satellite (129)?
3) Any issues with buying receivers on eBay as long as the receiver number can be confirmed as legal? If okay, any preferred reputable sellers?

I will eventually replace the 4700 with a SD unit, but don't want to have to also replace the entire dish/switch configuration. Any guidance would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

1) Yes. All receivers work with legacy LNB/switch configurations.

2) Yes. You may want 129° anyway if there's an RSN available. Dish HD Locals come, at last count, from 5 different satellites, so it's a bit early to predict the next will be on 129°. I will say 61.5° is a long shot from CA.

3) That's the main thing. See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/buyused.htm

Have you considered retiring the 4900 now, and getting a 622 instead of the 211? It would keep you within the 4-tuner capacity of your SW64 and give you DVR features on 2 TVs. There would be a DVR fee instead of the addl receiver fee (unless you have AEP), and you would need to keep a phone line connected to avoid another $5 fee.

Your current dish setup is fine. If you add a 5th tuner I would recommend converting to DishPro. You can add a 4th satellite if needed by adding a Dual and 2 SW21 switches unless it's 118.75° which requires DishPro.


----------



## Britown (May 11, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> 1) Yes. All receivers work with legacy LNB/switch configurations.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! So I'm assuming the 622 uses an IR remote for the first tuner and a UHF version for the second tuner (e.g. room out of sight of the receiver), correct? That's a great idea and I will certainly consider it.

I also need clarification as to which HD channels require the purchase of additional programming. Initially I was led to believe that one could get the local HD channels simply by adding the second dish (third satellite); thus the reason for the Dish 300. Well it didn't work, which is why I purchased a small UHF antenna for the roof and was able to receive several OTA HD channels using the second tuner in the 811. Will I be able to access HD programming from DN with either the 211 or 622 without adding an HD package? I just checked and the Dish 300 is aimed at 148, so in any case I would have to point it at another satellite for HD content, right? Thanks again for the info!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Correct on the 622 remotes.

The $20 HD package gets you the HD-only channels (HDNet, Universal, 15 Voom, a few others) and, if available, the HD counterparts to the channels in your AT### package. So you don't get Natl Geographic HD unless you have AT250 or AEP.

HD locals, if available, are included with your regular LIL subscription. Your 811 can't get them because they are all encoded as MPEG4.

Dish charges a $6 HD "enabling" fee if you have an MPEG4 receiver but don't take the HD package. You will be able to get Dish HD locals, premiums, and use the OTA tuner.

Point the 148 dish to 129 (some areas use 61.5 instead).


----------



## Britown (May 11, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Correct on the 622 remotes.
> 
> The $20 HD package gets you the HD-only channels (HDNet, Universal, 15 Voom, a few others) and, if available, the HD counterparts to the channels in your AT### package. So you don't get Natl Geographic HD unless you have AT250 or AEP.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I really appreciate your help!


----------

